# Ungrateful Boss



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

So at my work we are really short staffed so for the last 2 weeks my boss asked me if I wanted to do overtime and I agreed. Then today I looked at next weeks rota my boss had put me down for overtime 6 days in a row working until midnight without even asking me. I told her that overtime is optional and she should ask me first & I couldn't work next week, now she says that I've let the the team down and is disappointed in me.


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

Haha my boss is such a joke, I've had this week booked off for months but she doesn't remember so she didn't sort any cover out so they are short staffed & she rings me to come in.....no!


----------



## whysounfair (Aug 24, 2013)

I know what you mean and you're definitely justified to feel the way you do. It is sad you have to deal with a disorganized manager with a short memory. Since jobs are in such short supply these days, could you look like a hero and negotiate a couple of days? Of course, if your on holiday, that would be difficult.


----------

